# Elven King



## ssgrif (Feb 25, 2003)

this is either a frightfully easy, of stupid question, but I'm going to ask anyway:

Anyone know who the Elven King is in the Hobbit?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 25, 2003)

Thranduil, the father of Legolas of Fellowship fame.

(easy, but not stupid  )


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 25, 2003)

i don't think that's a stupid question..afterall Tolkien never did mention the king's name in the book..


----------



## Eriol (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep. That's what I meant. As for easy, well, there must be hundreds of people around here who know it, having read ALL books SEVERAL times... but surely a reader of the Hobbit alone would have no clue. (Tolkien probably gave the guy a name only after publishing the Hobbit).


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 25, 2003)

In all probability, Tolkien himself didn't know the name of the Wood Elves' king when he wrote The Hobbit. He discovered it later as his mythology evolved.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 25, 2003)

Ya, i like that idea. He didnt even know that the Ring was the Ring of power in The Hobbit, or that the Necromancer was Sauron.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 26, 2003)

I've read all the books but never realised that Thranduil was the elven king. Most of the dates never stay in my head for long anyway.

Thanks for the help though, was getting annoyed as you quite rightly mentioned Ithilin, that its never mentioned in the Hobbit.

cheers people!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 27, 2003)

Actualy, the Elven king might be Celeborn, but thats just a guess


----------



## Elendil3119 (Feb 27, 2003)

No, it was Thranduil. From 'The Council of Elrond':


> There was also a strange elf clad in green and brown, Legolas, a messenger from his father, Thranduil, the King of the Elves of Northern Mirkwood


  

--Elendil3119--


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 2, 2003)

*Good*

I always thought it was Thranduil, but it is never explained.

Not even in the Council of Elrond, i believe.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 6, 2003)

Elindil, it depends what Elven King were talking about. The elven king in the White Council that helped drive Sauron out? I was saying that he might be Celeborn, because the question asker never clearly asked what Elves we were talking about. He could have very well been talking about Elrond or Gilgalad


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 16, 2003)

There was no Elf in the white concil at that point . Tolkien was still usnure as to who was in the White Council, and even in the fourth revisions of some early LoTR chapters, claim that the 'White Council' is made up of Wizards. (HoME 7) and Saruman hadn't even emerged yet. 

Galadriel only came to evolve, in LoTR, as HoME 4 and 5 show us, she didn't even exist before then and the same for Celeborn.


----------



## Mithlond (Mar 16, 2003)

Celeborn isnt an Elven king, he is only a Lord (_the_ lord of Lorien), just as Galadriel is the Lady of Lorien, not Queen.
Elrond was no king either.
Thranduil is the only Elven king in the west of Middle-earth at the time of the Hobbit.


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 21, 2003)

I think a few of you have gotten a bit lost in your replies (MorgulKing). My original question was about the identity of the Elven king in the Hobbit.

I'll take it as Thranduil as mentioned below, anyone know better, then please let me know.

Cheers

ssgrif


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 21, 2003)

No it is Thranduil.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

Thranduil is correct, as he is the elven king in LOTR and he wont change over a matter of years...


----------

